# my centipedes



## Peter Grabowitz (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2010)

Simply beautiful  :drool:
I still have to get my first centipede, but dont know wich...


----------



## chyguy (Oct 27, 2010)

awesome collection gotta love those gigantea by the way what is in the photo 23-24 looks like a scolopendra heros arizonensis whatever it is ,is really cool  later cheyenne


----------



## JC (Oct 27, 2010)

*S*ki*t*tles!!!


----------



## H. laoticus (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll have 2 of each, please 

You have the "Malaysian Jewel"!


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 27, 2010)

Exquisite collection:clap:

Chy- I think the one that you're referring to is the gonopodless Vietnamese subspinipes(red w/ yellow legs/black striping?).  It looks really similar to the creature on Turgut's website?

Peter, what is that all-black stunner?  Is it one of those Buton Is. beasts?


----------



## neubii18 (Oct 27, 2010)

cccould you ID all of them?lol!they're all frieken amazing!love the Hardwicki and the black pede.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm not sure if you're just being mean posting all those beauties on a USA forum....


----------



## ophiophagus (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm with Orin I am extra jealous of you collection:evil:. And could you list all the species there are a few I'm not familiar with that I wish we could get on this side of the "pond". Great collection :clap:I'm planning on posting mine in a couple weeks this almost make me ashamed of mine;P


----------



## insect714 (Oct 27, 2010)

Elytra and Antenna said:


> I'm not sure if you're just being mean posting all those beauties on a USA forum....


lol E&A I was thinking the same thing....I could feel the torture devises starting...


----------



## Roy (Oct 27, 2010)

What is the black and yellow striped one right before the Malaysian Jewel? That one is beautiful enough to give even the Jewel a run for its money!!


----------



## micheldied (Oct 28, 2010)

Agreed, please give us a list of the names of those pedes, Peter!
You're making us more than envious...


----------



## JC (Oct 30, 2010)

micheldied said:


> Agreed, please give us a list of the names of those pedes, Peter!
> You're making us more than envious...


+1

I see some hardwickei and Malaysian jewels, what are the rest.


----------



## Quixtar (Nov 4, 2010)

I see:

Scolopendra subspinipes
Scolopendra subspinipes mutilans
Scolopendra sp. Malaysian Jewel
Scolopendra cingulata
Scolopendra hardwickei
Scolopendra viridicornis
Scolopendra gigantea
Ethmostigmus trigonopodus
Parotostigmus rex

There are some I don't recognize off-hand, but have seen pictures before. The extremely vibrant ones (bumblebee pattern & black body w/ orange-fade-to-yellow legs), are they South African Cormocephalus sp?


----------



## JanPhilip (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, you have one insane collection! The viridicornis looks realy good especialy. Did you breed the sp. malaysian jewels your self? And how do you keep them, tempratures etc?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Nov 23, 2010)

JanPhilip said:


> ...... Did you breed the sp. malaysian jewels your self? And how do you keep them, tempratures etc?



temp. 20-24 at the day, 16-18 at night, humidity high at night /80-90%/  dryer at the day /aprox 70%/


one hungry centipede from Peru... ;-)




third clutch for this year


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 15, 2010)

*new from Texas*

new from Texas...








and from West Africa.....


----------



## hewlet (Dec 15, 2010)

impressive collections :drool:


----------



## nhaverland413 (Dec 15, 2010)

those are some great burly pedes! What species is the South African individual?


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Dec 16, 2010)

nhaverland413 said:


> those are some great burly pedes! What species is the South African individual?


 If I can see well, acording of spiracles, headplate anf first terguite, terminal legs and spines... Ethmostigmus sp.

But better pictures will make better ID.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## arachnidsrulz12 (Dec 16, 2010)

awesome collection


----------



## presurcukr (Dec 16, 2010)

:drool: EYE CANDY  I want a pair of each please .Really nice!!:clap::clap:


----------



## Envyizm (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are some beautiful specimens you have there Peter.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 16, 2010)

Those are gorgeous! Everytime I try taking a peak at just my rock centipedes, they scurry away to their hide.. :-/ LOL!


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## zonbonzovi (Dec 17, 2010)

I want to tear my teeth out every time ^that^  'pede is posted.  Have never seen it in the US...my personal " holy grail".


----------



## micheldied (Dec 18, 2010)

zonbonzovi said:


> I want to tear my teeth out every time ^that^  'pede is posted.  Have never seen it in the US...my personal " holy grail".


Exactly what is that pede?
I was guessing some sort of S. heros.:?


----------



## Steven (Dec 18, 2010)

that:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1796038&postcount=25
pede with the black head+terminals and red belly, is as far as i know a Scolopendra cingulata from Egypt


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Dec 18, 2010)

Steven said:


> that:
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1796038&postcount=25
> pede with the black head+terminals and red belly, is as far as i know a Scolopendra cingulata from Egypt


hmmm... they are originated from Tanzania.....


C U
Peter


----------



## Steven (Dec 18, 2010)

Peter Grabowitz said:


> hmmm... they are originated from Tanzania.....
> C U
> Peter


Hey Peter, really ?
this one:
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showpost.php?p=1796038&postcount=25 ??? :?

that's interesting as i have a specimen with the exact same coloration then that one,... do you have some pictures of the underside of the terminals ? that can clear out if it's the same spec. that i have or not.


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Dec 19, 2010)

IMO I thing it's a cingulata too... but, is this sp. also distributet in tanzania?

What is the other options? S. morsitans? Misslabeling procedence?

Cheers
Carles


----------

